# ACCA in Germany??



## Tania88

Hello,

I wanted to know if I could complete ACCA studies (Association of Chartered Certified Accountants) in Germany?!
Could someone recommend me an ACCA institute in Germany please? Is it possible to absolve ACCA in Germany generally? In which city can I do such a course? 


And is it worth to absolve ACCA in Germany in general? Would I get better job/career chances doing such a course? Or do I get enough or even equal chances by passing Master study in Accounting?

It would be nice if someone could help me


----------



## James3214

Use the 'Search' option and you will find a few threads where it has been discussed before, such as here:
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/ge...many/67602-institutes-offer-acca-germany.html

Good luck!


----------



## Tania88

thank you 
I`ll try out...


----------

